# Kenwood DNX 9140 Installed



## Diesel Truck (Nov 20, 2008)

I got this unit installed last night. Overall so far this is a great unit. I did do the firmware update to 1.7.0 because of known lagging issues with the previous versions.


----------



## SPAZ (Jan 7, 2009)

Overall, I've been pretty happy with it as well. One issue that I have with it is I cannott fast forward MP3's while playing them through USB.h


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

SPAZ said:


> Overall, I've been pretty happy with it as well. One issue that I have with it is I cannott fast forward MP3's while playing them through USB.h


Probably means that it's _streaming_ from the device in order to save processor headroom on the head unit. Clarion head units with WMA DRM10 streaming do the same thing.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Well, what you waiting for? We are demanding a review!


----------



## Diesel Truck (Nov 20, 2008)

veloze said:


> Well, what you waiting for? We are demanding a review!



I've had it a few days and all is well.

I got to use the Nav today and it's great. It's very responsive. A lot of people are complaining about the lag between the Ipod and the Unit, it's not bad, in fact it's a little faster than my Alpine was. Most say remove the Art Work for it to be 100%, but I'm going to keep it on there for now. 

I still want to hook up a back up camera and maybe a input for a mobile computer system to display my engine data on screen with the program I have. 



I've routed enough wires for the week though so that will have to wait for a little while ..


----------



## Wired4Fun (Nov 30, 2009)

I have had this unit for 3 months. I despise it. Too much money for a unit that is WAYYYY to difficult to use while driving. I will go into more detail in a separate thread, but aparently I need to make at least one post in order to view other threads, so that is this post.

Again, NOT happy with the Kenwood 9140. If this is their flagship product, Kenwood is certainly doomed....


----------



## MrDave (May 19, 2008)

The review should be separate from the performance vs cost aspect.

I also don't think how well one can use the unit while driving is a point of contention. That's like saying it's too difficult to text on my phone while driving.

Also, I'm pretty sure the Kenwood double din navi series have been the best sellers the past couple years running. It would seem they are far from doomed, as they offer the most complete entertainment and quality package.


----------



## Wired4Fun (Nov 30, 2009)

"_I also don't think how well one can use the unit while driving is a point of contention. That's like saying it's too difficult to text on my phone while driving_"

Are you serious?!?

I've only been a member of this forum for 30 minutes, and I believe I've already extracted the most ignorant response possible.

If this was a Dish Satellite System, I would agree with you. Do you think I bought a DNX9140 system to play in my living room? No, I bought it to drive down the road with. Even the simplest tasks require significant effort. Again, I will go into more detail later.

However, I would have to agree completely on one point in regards to using your cellphone while driving.....

If your handheld cellphone (which, by the way, is NOT designated for use specifically in a vehicle, as is the 9140) is as complicated and cumbersome to operate as the DNX 9140 is, then I would have to wholeheartedly agree with your suggestion that you should not use it while driving. 

However, unlike you, I am not being sarcastic.


----------



## MrDave (May 19, 2008)

Very serious.

Most units typically limit operation while the car is in motion. However, grounding out the parking brake is what gives full operation at all times.

Other than flipping songs, I can't imagine what else you'd like to do while in motion. Thumb through folders? The units do have voice activation to allow for hands free operation. It works pretty well, too. 

Nothing bothers me more than driving with someone who has to adjust their EQ mid song. I'll pass on the immediate audio precision to avoid winding up in a twisted heap of metal.


----------



## phildog33 (Aug 22, 2009)

i agree that the voice activation should allow for most of the operation


----------



## blazeplacid (May 19, 2008)

Wired4Dun said:


> I have had this unit for 3 months. I despise it. Too much money for a unit that is WAYYYY to difficult to use while driving. I will go into more detail in a separate thread, but aparently I need to make at least one post in order to view other threads, so that is this post.
> 
> Again, NOT happy with the Kenwood 9140. If this is their flagship product, Kenwood is certainly doomed....


where is the new thread?

What other units have you used?

Ive used Pioneer (almost all avics and N series) Eclipse (5510,6620) JVC, Panasonic strada

Kenwood is probably the best out of all of them

What issue are you having while driving?

Are you getting the NAV "gray" out?

you also cant acess some a/v settings while in motion


----------



## gregm19 (Dec 19, 2009)

Trying to decide between 9140 and Pioneer z110. I have been reading reviews and opinions for 2 weeks. Looked at both in stores...and still can't decide


----------



## WannaBBurly (Dec 20, 2009)

gregm19 said:


> Trying to decide between 9140 and Pioneer z110. I have been reading reviews and opinions for 2 weeks. Looked at both in stores...and still can't decide


same here, also considering the kenwood 814 with add-on nav.


----------



## Thunderplains (Sep 6, 2009)

I have had mine since release and I have updated the Garmin to 3.3 and the system to 1.8 and I have not had any issues?? Works great and it is my processor as well..


----------



## roxj01 (Nov 22, 2009)

how well does the voice control work? do you have yours bypassed? if so, how hard is it to do the by pass?


----------



## jayhawker (Jun 24, 2008)

roxj01, there is nothing to bypass in regards to the voice command. I reinstalled my 9140 this weekend and I did not plug in the bluetooth mic or the voice command button. I found that I never used the voice control and didn't use the bluetooth feature very much. Both pieces I just mentioned plug into the back of the unit.


----------



## roxj01 (Nov 22, 2009)

jayhawker said:


> roxj01, there is nothing to bypass in regards to the voice command. I reinstalled my 9140 this weekend and I did not plug in the bluetooth mic or the voice command button. I found that I never used the voice control and didn't use the bluetooth feature very much. Both pieces I just mentioned plug into the back of the unit.


i was talkiing about bypassing the lock out so you can use all the features of the radio nav etc when the vehicle is in gear


----------



## nsaspook (May 19, 2009)

roxj01 said:


> i was talkiing about bypassing the lock out so you can use all the features of the radio nav etc when the vehicle is in gear


You just ground the brake signal wire. No need for a fancy bypass.


----------



## roxj01 (Nov 22, 2009)

thats what i was looking for. nice and simple with no wires to move in the harnes or by pass kits to buy.


----------



## colled96 (Feb 2, 2010)

This guy really can't be serious about using ALL of the functions of his DNX9140 while he is driving. This is really lame. Im saving up for the DNX 7140 to us in my vette. I like my Bose Gold series but I love tha navigation to find things and the satellite radio option. Once you have everything set before you drive off the should be no complaints. Unless you downloaded some really crappy mp3 the would be no need to even fuse with the screen.


----------



## benraphael510 (Apr 16, 2010)

Anyone compare it to the pioneer x series? I will sell mine to give one of those a try... Any takers?


----------



## blazeplacid (May 19, 2008)

sell you what??

do you have a 9140 for sale?

How much


----------



## benraphael510 (Apr 16, 2010)

I have a dnx9140 in my car now that was installed and purchased from an authorized shop while I was stationed in Hawaii. I am in north Carolina now and I plan to have the unit uninstalled by an authorized dealer here once I find a buyer. If anyone wants to make an offer email me at [email protected] I actually like the unit but I have heard a lot of interesting stuff about the additional iPhone capability of the pioneer that I want to try myself...


----------

